# Rabbit Safe Wood/Branches



## LadyBug101 (Mar 20, 2017)

It is important that your bunny gets the nutrition it needs, but they also need time to play, too. Rabbit safe branches from trees make wonderful chew-toys, but the results can be disastrous if unsafe woods are used. Here is a list of poisonous woods:
Acacia 
Apricot 
Azalea 
Beech 
Box 
Cherry 
Clematis 
Elder 
Holly 
Ivy 
Laburnum 
Mistletoe 
Oak 
Oleander 
Peach 
Periwinkle 
Plum 
Privet 
Rhododendron 
Rosewood 
Yew 
Snowberry 
Spindleberry 
Thorn Apple 
Waxplant 
Wisteria 
Here is a list of safe woods:
Apple
Birch 
Blackberry 
Crabapple
Fir 
tree 
Hazel 
Hawthorn 
Maple 
Pear 
Rasberry 
Spruce tree 
Willow 
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## LadyBug101 (Mar 21, 2017)

These may not be the only safe/poisonous woods for your rabbit, but I named the most common. If you have a branch that you are not sure about, do not give it to your bunny and hope for the best!


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 21, 2017)

LadyBug we have lists in our Rabbit Knowledge library. I suggest you take a look in there. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## LadyBug101 (Mar 21, 2017)

Watermelons said:


> LadyBug we have lists in our Rabbit Knowledge library. I suggest you take a look in there.
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=22



Im sorry, I couldnt find it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2017)

Ours loved it when I'd trim the apple tree!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you Lady Bug! I found this really helpful. Thank you!!


----------

